# Home Made Energy Drink Recipe



## Mucho Bocho (Nov 22, 2013)

thought you would enjoy this. An ultra-marithoner I know gave me his recipe for a clean energy drink.

5 ½ Cups Maltodextrin
1/2 Cup Sugar (sometimes I use Agave Syrup for less Hypo-glycemic effect)
1 ½ Teaspoon Salt
1 ½ Teaspoon Lite Salt
1 package unsweetened Koolaid. 


Adjust Salt and Lite Salt to individual needs. Makes about 12  24 oz. bottles with 200 Calories. 25 Lbs. of Maltodextrin lasts me about a year. 

Cost is about $0.50 per $24oz of solution

As an after workput replacement I add some Whey protein Isolate for anabolism.

Timing of nutritional supplementation get kinda technical but if your interested:

http://fellrnr.com/wiki/Nutrient_Timing


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Nov 22, 2013)

crazyness


----------



## Sonamoh (May 21, 2014)

It's a good recipe for the home made energy drink. 
I have to follow your this recipe to get help for making the energy drink at home. 
Thanks for sharing this energy drink recipe.


----------



## Dardeau (May 21, 2014)

Read up on agave. It's supposedly worse than high fructose corn syrup on the glycemic end of things.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 21, 2014)

Dardeau, Curious where you gathering your information? Agave has a much lower Glycemic Index than HFC. I think you're confusing artificial sweeteners with Agave.

http://www.allaboutagave.com/agave-nectar-and-the-glycemic-index.php


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 21, 2014)

The issue with Agave isn't the GI, it is how the body processes it. Agave sugar is mainly a fructose type of sugar processed through the liver like alcohol and generally is stored as fat and run through the bloodstream, while glucose sugars are absorbed through the lower intestine. From what I had read about it in my dad's cancer info, agave syrup is about 70 to 90 percent fructose and high fructose corn syrup is 55 percent fructose even though it has a significantly higher GI.


----------



## DeepCSweede (May 21, 2014)

The GI for malto-dextrin generally runs from 85 to 110, so if you are worried about the GI affecting sugar spiking - there you go.


----------



## Dardeau (May 21, 2014)

Thanks, I was about to start with the google to figure out some half remembered stuff I read about agave syrup.


----------



## Norton (May 21, 2014)

Blueberries, low-fat vanilla yogurt, and ice in a blender: Yow!!


----------



## Sonamoh (May 27, 2014)

Sonamoh said:


> It's a good recipe for the home made energy drink.
> I have to follow your this recipe to get help for making the energy drink at home.
> Thanks for sharing this energy drink recipe.


Any comment?


----------



## apicius9 (May 27, 2014)

I have a biological advantage - built-in energy storage compartments that let me survive without external food supplies for at least a year, don't need no energy drinks 

Stefan


----------

